# WEP Passphrase or hex key



## ObsessedOne

I don't know how to find my home's WEP passphrase or hex key to install an adapter. I didn't set up the network so how do I find the passphrase or hex key on my main computer?

I'm a complete noob to networking so assume I know nothing.

Thanks


----------



## axgrinder73

Log onto your router.


----------



## ObsessedOne

My modem and my router are the same device and I don't know how to log on...


----------



## SirKenin

should be on the bottom of the modem..  A long series of numbers.  Look for the sticker.  It will have the SSID on it as well.


----------



## ObsessedOne

Crap well now I've discovered I already knew the WEP but now I don't know why it isn't working.

I have a computer on my upstairs that is connected to the internet with a 2Wire modem/router. I have a computer on my downstairs with no internet but it isn't connecting to it with the Netgear adapter I have plugged in. It has a signal from the upstairs but it still says it has no to little internet connection.

I have a big feeling that one reason it that the 2Wire modem downstairs doesn't appear to be on. It's plugged in but I have no green lights or even red lights for that matter. It's as if it has no power at all.

EDIT:

I tried replacing the AC Adapter from the downstairs with the upstairs computer and it worked so the power problem was the downstairs adapter. I tried replacing it with a universal adapter and it stayed green for about 5 seconds then went back to red so that didn't work. I'm going to return the universal one and hopefully find a working AC Adapter. Afterwards if it works I'll see if any more help is necessary. Thanks.


----------



## slaphappylinksys

ObsessedOne said:


> Crap well now I've discovered I already knew the WEP but now I don't know why it isn't working.
> 
> I have a computer on my upstairs that is connected to the internet with a 2Wire modem/router. I have a computer on my downstairs with no internet but it isn't connecting to it with the Netgear adapter I have plugged in. It has a signal from the upstairs but it still says it has no to little internet connection.
> 
> I have a big feeling that one reason it that the 2Wire modem downstairs doesn't appear to be on. It's plugged in but I have no green lights or even red lights for that matter. It's as if it has no power at all.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I tried replacing the AC Adapter from the downstairs with the upstairs computer and it worked so the power problem was the downstairs adapter. I tried replacing it with a universal adapter and it stayed green for about 5 seconds then went back to red so that didn't work. I'm going to return the universal one and hopefully find a working AC Adapter. Afterwards if it works I'll see if any more help is necessary. Thanks.



you should change your encryption to to either psk or wpa there harder to crack than WEP give it a try


----------

